# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  یک سوال در مورد ساختن Net Metting (چت در LAN)

## iman_s52

لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید 
من یه پروژه میخوام با #C بنویسم که NetMetting   رو شبیه سازی کنه :
اول: میخوام بگین که چطور میتونم تویه یه فزم هم عمل Listener و هم عمل Send کردن  رو پیاده سازی کنم چون در یک زمان من فقط می تونم یا Client  باشم  یا Server  
دوم : صدا رو چطوری میشه ردوبدل کرد 

هرکی می تونه لطفا تو این زمینه منو راهنمایی کنه ( خیلی ممنون میشم ....)

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

شما اول مشخص کنید می خواید چه جوری این پروژه رو پیاده سازی کنید.
Socket Programming ؟
NET Remoting. ؟
...

----------


## Kimia_Konjkav

با سلام
اگه امکان داره در مورد هر یک از این دو موردی که ذکر فرمودید یه توضیح مختصری بدید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

در مورد خود تکنولوژی یا  ایده پیاده سازی NetMeeting ؟

----------


## iman_s52

در مورد پروژه :
می دونین میخوام یه برنامه بنویسیم که تویه شبکه Lan بتونه با کامپیوترهای داخل شبکه ارتباط برقرار کنه 
برای پیاده سازی اون با  #C  از برنامه نویسی سوکت استفاده میخوام بکنم
ولی هر چی تا حالا تحقیق کردم دیدم باید یه برنامه واسه Srvre و یه برنامه واسه Client جداگانه بنویسم  در صورتی که من یه برنامه واحد میخوام که هردوتا کارو با هم انجام بده
در ضمن چطور می تونم در یک لحظه هم منتظر Listen باشم و هر وقت که دوست داشتم Send  کنم
آخه هر وقت در حال انتظار یا Listen قرار میکنم دیگه هیچ کار دیگه ای نمی تونم انجام بدم.
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید :(

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

این یه Sample از مایکروسافت هست.
ببینید چجوری می تونید هم Litener باشید هم sender 

 ضمنا کتاب C#‎ . NET Developer’s Guide  از syngress 
chapter5  / عالی راجع به Network Programming بحث کرده.

----------


## iman_s52

دستتون درد نکنه ولی واسه دانلو کردنش 25 دلار پول میخواد‌؟؟ :(

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

از آمازون یا ... ؟  :)

----------


## iman_s52

از بابت  این برنامه که  دادین ممنون 
ولی من یه نوع برنامه میخوام نه دو نوع Client و اون یکی Server باشه 
آقا من فقط یه برنامه میخوام که کار هر دو رو انجام بده

----------


## iman_s52

لطفا کمک کنید من خیلی به این برنامه نیاز دارم

----------


## iman_s52

:sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## Maximus

دوست عزیزم شما میتونید از سایت http://www.ebooksportal.org/
کلی کتاب درباره کامپیوتر به رایگان دانلود کنید

----------


## حامد مصافی

سلام
من یه نمونه با VB.NET نوشتم
واسه دانلودشم پول نمی گیرم!!!!!

یه سری به وبلاگم بزن
www.BlackDal.blogfa.com

----------


## iman_s52

مرسی حل وشود.

----------


## vahidfallahi

در سایت http://www.codeproject.com/cs/internet/#Network هم میتونی  یه sample پیدا کنی

----------


## hdv212

M.GhanaatPisheh جان اگه بتونی لینک دانلود کتابی رو که گفتی اینجا بذاری خیلی ممنون میشم .. فکر کنم خیلی به درد بخوره .. من تا حالا منبع خوبی واسه Socket Programming پیدا نکردم .. متشکر

----------


## iman_s52

یه کتابی واسه برنامه نویسی شبکه من دیدم : C#‎ Network Programming
 Publisher : Sybex Inc  و Author(s)  Richard Blum 
کتاب فارسی هم هست من دیدم

----------


## ARA

کتاب فارسی در مورد socket programming  درC#‎  دو تاست 

یکی مال انتشارات دیباگران رامین مولاپور و دیگری جعفر نژاد قمی که تازگیها زده که هرکدوم از یک سو به قضیه نگاه کردند اولی کاملتره 

واسه کتاب انگلیسی هم  اگه  سرچ کنی پیدا میکنی من 4 یا 5 کتاب دانلود کردم ولی لینکش یادم نیست  :لبخند گشاده!:  

ضمنا به کتاب در مورد threading هم نیاز داری اونوقت 

من یک مقاله کامل در مورد threading پیدا کردم (انگلیسی)حتما تو یکی از تاپیکها میگذارمش

----------


## روانشناس

پیشنهاد می کنم به جای Socket از .NET Remoting استفاده کن.

----------


## ARA

> پیشنهاد می کنم به جای Socket از .NET Remoting استفاده کن.


 
میتونم بپرسم دلیلتون چیه 

تا اونجایی که میدونم از remoting برای نوشتن برنامه های توزیع شده استفاده میکنند ولی در net metting  چنین چیزی نمیخواهیم 

 کسی هم که تا بحال برنامه سو کت درست و حسابی ننوشته یک کمی براش یخت نیست Remoting  و مفاهیم RPC   :متفکر:

----------


## mehdi_doraghi

یک برنامه کار چت روم را انجام می دهد ولی آن را با vb  نوشتم 
از winsock استفاده شده اگر بخواهید پیغام بگذارید

----------


## پویا

سلام

دوست عزیز لطفا این برنامه رو برای من بفرستید یا همین جا بگذاریدش
Pooya1361@yahoo.com

ممنون

----------


## arashmidos2020

سلام اگه بخواد این برنامه رو تو اینترنت با سوکت اجرا کنه چه باید کنه؟

----------


## csharpreza

به نظرم من شما به دوتا چیزی نیاز داری اول اینکه اطلاعاتی در مورد مولتی تردینگ دو در مورد پروتکل TCP/IP شما بهتره از پروتکل UDP واسه ارسال دادهات استفاده کنید.

----------


## Cybersilent

> یک برنامه کار چت روم را انجام می دهد ولی آن را با vb  نوشتم 
> از winsock استفاده شده اگر بخواهید پیغام بگذارید


ممنون میشم برای منم بفرستید 
mohammad201017@yahoo.com

----------


## Javad_Darvish_Amiry

گلم، شما به یه سرور برای مدیریت نشست ها و یه کاربرد به عنوان کلاینت که روی هر دستگاه نصب میشه نیاز داری. تکلیف کلاینت ها روشنه، برای گوش دادن و فرستادن پیغام هم از دو تا رشته (Thread) جدا استفاده کن و رشته اصلی هم بذار UI رو مدیریت کنه و با اون دو تا در تعامل باشه. سرور هم تقریبا تکلیفش روشنه، برای هر چند تا کلاینت که با هم گفتگو میکنن باید یه نشست ایجاد کنه، پیغام ها رو بگیره تو صف، و به کلاینت های مقصد بفرسته و علاوه بر اون اگه نیاز به History هست، تو پایگاه داده ذخیره کنه. طبق اصول، کلاینت ها نباید با هم مستقیما در ارتباط باشن و یه سرور مرکزی باید اونا رو کنترل کنه. تعداد کاربران هر نشست هم معمولا دو تاست (مثل مسنجرهای معروف یاهو و گوگل و MSN) اما بسته به نیاز شما برنامه خودتو مینویسی. من یه pdf عالی از برنامه نویسی سوکت تو سی شارپ به زبان فارس دارم که کاربرد هایی که روی چند تا رشته کار کلاینت و سرور رو همزمان انجام میدن (همین چیزی که شما میخواین) رو کاملا باز کرده. ولی الان باید بگردم دنبالش خواستی بهم میل بزن برات بفرستم. البته میمونه برای فردا شب.
ولی یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم دارم، همونطور که میدونی سوکت دیگه جزو فسیل ها داره میشه، چرا تحت HTTP نمینویسی؟ خیلی راحت تر هم هست، توسعه پذیر تر، هزینه اش هم برات کمتر در میاد (زمان - باگ - امنیت - توسعه - ارتقا - افزایش کلاینت ها - .... ) تو نت بگردی نمونه های رایگان خیلی قوی هم میتونی پیدا کنی.
پاینده باشی عزیزم.

----------


## flash118

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
_NET Developer's Guide_
لینک اول:
www.portal.aauj.edu/portal_resources/.../vb_dot_*net*_*developers*_*guide*.pdf
راستی اون کتاب هم دارم روش کار میکنم اگه موفقعیت آمیز باشه اینجا قرار میدم ببخشید بخاطر امتحانات زیاد فعلا وقت نمی گذارم موفق باشید

----------

